# AEG LOGISTAT A020 Software



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

Hallo SPS - Profis 

ich habe gerade eine AEG Logistat A020 SPS Bekommen und hab keine Software dazu! 
Meine frage:

Was für eine Software brauch ich da dazu? Ich hab mitbekommen das ich die Dolog Akl brauche oder? Ich finde sie aber nirgends  Da ich noch lehrling bin und einbisschen rumprobieren will würde es mich sehr interessieren! Kann mir jemand die software zukommen lassen? wäre echt toll!
danke
mfg
fox

my mail: carty113@hotmail.com (msn fähig)

vielen dank


----------



## SPS_Michael (28 Mai 2008)

Die Software die Du benötigst heißt A020Fup. Da diese damals eine Lizens benötigte, kann ich sie Dir leider nicht schicken (sagt mein Chef). 
Da die SPS aber uralt (80er Jahre) ist kannst du ja mal versuchen die Software bei Schneider Electronic zu bekommen. (Die haben damals die Automatisierungs-Sparte von AEG aufgekauft.)
(Übrigens: Das Verbindungskabel von PC nach SPS heißt YDL 97)

Hoffe die Infos können Dir helfen

Michael


----------



## Solaris (28 Mai 2008)

Reichlich lange her als er die Software gesucht hat...


----------



## TommyG (31 Mai 2008)

Jep,

welcome on Board, 

aber schau auch in diesem Forum ein wenig nach den Datum.


----------



## Würgenippel (5 Juni 2008)

*Software A020 FUP*

Wird die Software noch benötigt ?
fkremer@ewetel.net


----------



## ExilBerliner (27 Juni 2008)

Hieß die Software nicht Dolog80A? Hab noch was auf 5 1/4 Zoll Diskette. Aber wer hat noch ein Laufwerk?

Ollu


----------



## chrisgoossens (30 Juni 2008)

*Akl020*

Sie brauchen die Software AKL020
Ich habe die Software und programmierkabelschema 
(dreht nur unter DOS/Win95-98)
Wenn jemand das benutzen kann schick mir deine Emailadresse.....
(meine adresse ist chrisgoossens@skynet.be)


----------



## Würgenippel (14 Juli 2008)

*Kabelbelegung*

Kannst Du mir die richtige Belegung zukommen lassen ?
Habe schon verzweifelte Versuche hinter mir, das Programm in das AG zu bekommen.
fkremer@ewetel.net


----------



## ExilBerliner (15 Juli 2008)

*Handbuch*

Ich habe beim Aufräumen meines Dachbodens sogar noch das original Handbuch gefunden. Wenn jemand Interesse hat... kann ich es in einem stillen Stündchen mal scannen


----------



## ibaser (31 Januar 2022)

ExilBerliner schrieb:


> *Handbuch*
> 
> Ich habe beim Aufräumen meines Dachbodens sogar noch das original Handbuch gefunden. Wenn jemand Interesse hat... kann ich es in einem stillen Stündchen mal scannen


Hallo, ich brauche eine Kopie ihres Handbuch. Vorab Danke


----------



## nade (7 Februar 2022)

echt jetzt? Eine AEG A020 hatte ich in meiner Gesellenprüfung schon als alter Koffer gesehn. Einzigster Vorteil war.. Es gab da noch ein Handprogramiergerät in das man sein AWL Code reingehackt hat. Der Koffer ist wirklich nur noch für Dekozwecke gut. Und durch falsche Programierreihenfolge Tackerbau/Nähmaschinenbau mit Schützen. Frag mal in der Handwerkskammer Saarbrücken nach, vielleicht haben die sogar noch so einen alten Koffer. Vielleicht auch noch einen PC mit der Software, oder das Handprogramiergerät. Ist ja erst was um die 20 Jahre her


----------

